# Stapler vs. Nailer/Staple combo



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

I would like to add a pneumatic stapler to my arsenal. I don't need to use it a ton but would be nice to have when I need it. Grizzly has a basic, 18g 1/4" stapler that shoots up to 1 1/2" staples for $30 plus S+H. 

I already have a PC brad nailer that shoots up to 1 1/4" brads, which works fine for 90%+ of what I do, but every once in a while it would be nice to have a 2" nailer. Grizzly has a nailer/stapler combo that shoots up to 2" brads as well as 1 1/2" staples (same as the stapler alone) for $30 plus S+H.

So my question is this- will the combo unit be less reliable/durable/etc than the dedicated stapler. how different are the mechanisms to make one unit a combo. I'm leaning towards just getting the stapler but I really can't justify buying another brad nailer just for that extra depth.

I know I'm not talking about huge expensive purchases here, but my budget is tight and I can get one of these for father's day.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

rprice54

Just my 2 cents. 
The combo works fine for me,but I do recommend a 16g when you are pushing 2" nails/staplers into hardwood.
The one I have is a Central P31317 for 16g 2".
Plus the DeWalt D51238 for 2" 18g.
combo 
The mechanisms are the same but it takes a bit of a learning curve to use it,I'm sure you will put your share out the side of the stock until you get it down.

I have about 20 or so nailers and staplers you can't have to many, they are like clamps.
And then again it's not the nailers or staplers it's the nails and staples for them that will get you in the $$$$...It's like the router bits will get you in the $$$$.
I have the nails and staples in a box that takes a 2 wheeler to move around the shop at one time I had them in a wall box until it fail off the wall with 200lbs of steel all over the floor,,,,... hahahahaha 

anyway the combos are great and they are reliable/durable as long as you keep them lubed up.

Bj 


a


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I have both Harbor Freight 16ga nailers and combination staplers. The nailer works perfect but the stapler leaked air near the intake. Both were $20. Last week, I drove up to Grizzly in Bellingham and bought the $30 combination kit. I am impressed. It came with a nice case, goggles (cheap but OK), some brads and staples, wrenches, oil, etc. I am fortunate to have HF less than 5 miles away and Grizzly about 60 miles away. I find HF the one of the best places for clamps and air accessories like couplings, etc. All of my other choices is Grizzly because of their prices. -Derek


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Good thing for magnets, right Bob?  
Totally agree with going with the 16g. Nothing wrong with a combo. Just means 1 less "nailer". But, as stated above, the "nails" are the real cost.
Just a small note about air nailers, if you take good care of them, they'll last for a long time. Some good ol' fashioned regular maintence and they'll last for a long time.

Ken


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks for the input. yea, I've been looking for a 16g nailer as well. that will probably be next on the list. I'll look more seriously at the combo...


----------

